# coloring



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

What type of coloring can be added to lotion bars and bath melts/fizzies? Shannon


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've used micas but prefer liquid colors like labcolors (www.brambleberry.com) for bombs. liquids disperse better when mixed with the water I use in my recipe. I don't color my lotion bars.

Bethany


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I used Wilton Cake frosting color in my lotion bars. They worked great!! 
I also used some in my lotion.. have to watch and not get to much as it will discolor your skin. (used that cause it was handy)

I have used crayola crayons in my soaps.. the pink makes the most lovely swirl.
Don't know how they would work in lotion bars.. never tried.


----------

